# Confused with Long Term Visas



## nutalia (May 24, 2016)

Hello! 

I am a Spanish citizen living in the Philippines. I would like to move to Spain with my Filipino husband. I know that he needs to apply for a long term visa, but I would like to know what type of long term visa he needs to apply for. Here are the facts of our case:

-We want to move to spain permanently and eventually get his Spanish Citizenship.
-He wants to be able to work in Spain. He does not have a job right now but plans to find one after we move to Spain. 
-He wants to be able to apply for residency card.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!
-Natalia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nutalia said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a Spanish citizen living in the Philippines. I would like to move to Spain with my Filipino husband. I know that he needs to apply for a long term visa, but I would like to know what type of long term visa he needs to apply for. Here are the facts of our case:
> 
> ...


:welcome:

As your husband he can enter Spain with a tourist visa & then apply for residency as your spouse once here

Once that's granted, he will be allowed to work & eventually apply for nationality after 1 years residency, since he is married to a Spanish citizen


----------



## nutalia (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for your response! 

However, will he be allowed to apply for a residence card on a tourist visa? And will be be allowed to work as well? I read online that he won't be allowed to work if we apply for a "family reunification long term visa".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nutalia said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> However, will he be allowed to apply for a residence card on a tourist visa? And will be be allowed to work as well? I read online that he won't be allowed to work if we apply for a "family reunification long term visa".


We have non-EU members here who are married to Spanish who have the right to work. Your husband would have the same rights, as soon as the visa was granted.

It's here straight from the Spanish govt.- it's clear that he would have the right to work - so wherever you read that he wouldn't is giving you the wrong information.

http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es/InformacionInteres/FolletosInformativos/archivos/triptico_reagrupacion_familiar.pdf


----------



## nutalia (May 24, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> We have non-EU members here who are married to Spanish who have the right to work. Your husband would have the same rights, as soon as the visa was granted.
> 
> It's here straight from the Spanish govt.- it's clear that he would have the right to work - so wherever you read that he wouldn't is giving you the wrong information.


Thank you xabiachica for the help!

I just have one more question -- can my husband enter Spain with a regular tourist Shengen visa, even with the full intent to stay long term? Using the VFS global website, we applied for a long term visa but the waiting time for an appointment is 2 months!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nutalia;1Yes he ca0479466 said:


> Thank you xabiachica for the help!
> 
> I just have one more question -- can my husband enter Spain with a regular tourist Shengen visa, even with the full intent to stay long term? Using the VFS global website, we applied for a long term visa but the waiting time for an appointment is 2 months!


Yes he can come on a Schengen visa. Being married to a Spanish or other EU citizen who is resident in Spain (as you would be), he has the right to apply for residency once here.


----------



## nutalia (May 24, 2016)

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## nutalia (May 24, 2016)

*Long Term Visa question*

Hi everyone! 

I have another follow up question. Did a search but couldn't find the answer.

To recap, I am a Spanish citizen living in Manila with my husband and we plan on migrating to Spain.

Today we just got his Type C, Multiple Entry Schengen visa but it only says 90 days. Although the lady who released the visa said it was long term (we applied for a long term visa) and that we just need to renew it once in Spain, why is it only 90 days? I might add that once we get to Spain, we will begin the application process for his Residence Card. 

My questions are:

1. How can my husband renew his long term visa in Spain since the actual visa only allows him 90 days?
2. Once he has his residence card, does he still need to keep renewing his visa?

I am attaching a photo of his visa, with his personal info blurred out. Also, it says "VISA FAMILIAR UE/EEE/SUIZA".

Hoping for your help once again! 

Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nutalia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have another follow up question. Did a search but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


He can only get a 90 day visa from outside Spain - it's a tourist visa

All he needs to do is apply for residency as your spouse before the 90 days expires & once that application is in, he has the right to remain here until the visa is granted (or not - if not granted he would have to leave) 

His residence card once granted will have an expiry date (5 years iirc) & he wil have to renew it


----------



## mpeu424 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Nutalia!

Any chance you can give me an update on the process you and your husband did?

Has he applied for citizenship yet?

Thank you!

Maria


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> ................... he has the right to remain here until the *visa *is granted (or not - if not granted he would have to leave)
> 
> His residence card once granted will have an expiry date (5 years iirc) & he will have to renew it


"Visa" That was a typo I think, it should have read until his Residencia is approved. 

I understand Spain accepted an EU Directive that it is in effect illegal to keep a family apart so unless there is some very unusual reason, your husband will get the Residencia.

After the first five years the residencia has a validity of ten years.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

nutalia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have another follow up question. Did a search but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


I had a hard time getting my visa and when I finally got it I happily ran home with it. Then a friend of mine read the fine print and it was the same as your husband’s. After having a heart attack and a nervous breakdown I emailed the consulate and they said I had to get the residency card before the 90 days were up. Tomorrow’s my appointment and I’ll be so relieved once I get it.


----------

